# Anybody trying Nictinamide adenine dinucleotide (NAD) Boosters?



## Instructor (May 2, 2022)

I've been dabbling with Nicotinamide Mononucleotide (NMN) supplements for about ten months. My teacher has been using Nicotinamide Riboside (NR) for about a decade now. It's anecdotal but I do think these supplements will reduce genetic age and overall health.  Here is a video about a recent study:


----------



## Instructor (May 5, 2022)




----------

